
Fun fact: Google HQ cost $110M to build in 1997 - sinzone
http://dryoungassociates.com/projects/pdfs/Amphitheater%20Tech%20Center.pdf
======
yanowitz
In some ways, the more fun fact (which I had known and forgotten) was that it
was built for SGI.

<offtopic digression> Damn they made good (albeit expensive) computers back in
the day.

Some of their pricing was even crazier than the 486SX (a DX chip with a laser
run through its math coprocessor) which at least started as reclaiming
processors which failed QA.

For example, the Challenge DM could be converted into a more expensive model
(that allowed for more expansion) simply by removing a single screw that
shorted out a portion of the backplane. We called it the $10,000 screw.

An SGI salesperson told us about it (and then sold us an expansion board which
worked fine). </offtopic digression>

